# Chimpanzee hunting



## JCW (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.stumbleupon.com/su/2n1EhP/redux.com/stream/item/2092834/Ape-With-AK-47-Fail


----------



## ironblazer383 (Jan 12, 2009)

That was awesome


----------



## rhillcity (May 22, 2009)

*pure awesome*

thanks for that i neeeded a laugh:thumbup:


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Excellent marketing idea from the people who made the movie "Rise of Planett of the Apes"

Only problem is that AKs dont sound like that at all.


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

That was great I needed a good laugh this morning.


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

Been posted on here before.


----------



## HisName (Nov 29, 2009)

The smart one prevailed !


----------

